# CNCRouterParts Pro attempt to build....



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The stand is here. Thought it would be nice to have it put together for when the machine got here. But - no hardware. It's coming with the machine. So I'll just have to wait. Shouldn't be more than a couple weeks - they say. Got to make a spot in the basement for it. Better get moving.



















Lot of stuff to sort out. This space was basically a catch all for odds and ends, misc. stuff, cut offs, and the Shopsmith accessories.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your build thread John. Geez that’s a disappointment getting the stand but not being able to assemble it .
Did you consider making your own at first ,as I always thought a heavy duty wood stand would be beneficial


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Would have been a lot cheaper making my own, Rick, but I didn't have the exact measurements, plus the VFD and controller box mount on theirs. If I new what I was getting into I probably would make my own. Plus, I didn't know how long or if my current machine was going to last.

Since this is a "first" for me I'm trying to make it as easy as possible. Now........... if there's another one in the future - that may be a different story. But that's a long way off, if at all.

This going to be a bear for me as it is, being mechanically challenged and computer illiterate.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

You can handle it, John!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

All it requires to be computer literate is the ability to post messages on a web forum, figure out some controller software such as linuxCNC, as well as something like VCarve pro or Aspire to draw up your CNC projects. If you can access a web page and buy anything like a new CNC perhaps, then you get to be called a computer geek. So drop all this "illiterate" talk. You've revealed your true abilities Master HJ, and long ago earned my respect. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Guess you can fool some of the people some of the time.

You don't know how backward I really am at this stuff. Just ask beltrmidave or MEBCWD. They know my true limits and liabilities, and have probably regretted giving me their phone numbers and email addresses.

That's why plug and play is a must when dealing with this stuff.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the Challenger John !

One day, I might buy a CNC, I guess I'm in fear of spending the money and not being able to figure out the programming !


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Danman1957 said:


> I like the Challenger John !
> 
> One day, I might buy a CNC, I guess I'm in fear of spending the money and not being able to figure out the programming !


Dan, that's Mama's summer ride. Goes into storage Nov 1 every year.

I bought a CNC not knowing what was all involved. There is a difference buying one to cut things and doing the complete build (not for me) from the ground up. These forum guys have saved my butt more than once. I'd like to say it isn't hard, but taking it 1 step at a time lets you advance at your own pace. Buying a program like Vcarve pro or Aspire helps a whole lot. It's been "interesting" to say the least. One thing, it's not for anyone with Alzheimer's and it does keep the mind's wheels turning.

And ......... you can turn out some neat stuff.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UPS says it's supposed to be here tomorrow. Got it's home cleared out.
Actually I could have put the 4 x 8 there. Hmmmmmmmm










Also collected all the scrap and cut offs that were workable. Just kept the solid wood pieces. Cut all the plywood pieces into firepit fuel. Should be able to make a few signs and stuff from these.










Gotta check what tools I'll need and maybe make a HD or ACE run.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see it set into place and chips flying! Holler if you need assistance - together we can probably find the smart guys. :grin:

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Fess up HJ ... you used that trampoline dint ya? I know I would've.
Nice scraps... no polish eagles on the poplar pcs. tho.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Fess up HJ ... you used that trampoline dint ya? I know I would've.
> Nice scraps... no polish eagles on the poplar pcs. tho.


Not me -- wife and kids used the trampoline several decades ago. Will probably just use the scraps for text signs. No Polish eagles -- well, maybe I can fit something on the bigger pieces.

2 of the 11 boxes arrived today. They must have split the order up in Chicago when they sorted the trailer.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Can't wait to see it set into place and chips flying! Holler if you need assistance - together we can probably find the smart guys. :grin:
> 
> David



You just know I'm gonna need help on this endeavor. Too complicated for this old trucker.

This is not going to be a "quick" project by any means.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

very excited for you.. you got this..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got two boxes today -- Hope the other 9 make it tomorrow.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> UPS says it's supposed to be here tomorrow. Got it's home cleared out.
> Actually I could have put the 4 x 8 there. Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> ...


Pliers, flat blade screwdriver, and a 10mm wrench should do it! :surprise:>


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Pliers, flat blade screwdriver, and a 10mm wrench should do it! :surprise:>


Actually it's a 6 mm


The rest just got here. Let the "fun" begin ............ if I can figure out where to start!!!!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Should have it up and running by the weekend. Get to it!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Should have it up and running by the weekend. Get to it!!


Of what month??

Instructions are all in metric. Gotta find out first how many inches each one of these pieces are that are in mm.

This is going to be interesting. Won't have to order the computer and the bed t-slot for a while, that's for sure!!


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Actually it's a 6 mm
> 
> 
> The rest just got here. Let the "fun" begin ............ if I can figure out where to start!!!!!


Enjoy yourself! When mine arrived it was like being a kid at Christmas even at 70+ years!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> Enjoy yourself! When mine arrived it was like being a kid at Christmas even at 70+ years!!


When I get flustered and upset can I throw things??


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> When I get flustered and upset can I throw things??


No need to worry. On my Pro4824, I had no problems with assembly and only 1 problem on startup which a quick call to Ahren corrected. If you have an H4, H5, H6 socket hex drive, ratchet & 1/4" impact driver with adapter to fit socket hex drives either 1/2" or 1/4"; this will save a lot of fatigue to hands and wrist!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Spent this evening unpacking the frame pieces, changing the metric numbers to inches, seeing what parts were where, sorting the needed assembly hardware (I can see where the impact driver will help immensely), and printing out what I needed to make an assembly manual. Ended up being about 200 pages. But they look pretty detailed and fairly easy to follow. We shall see.

I'm impressed with the gantry rail, which is over 3 x 8 inches of 8020 extrusion. The spindle mount is massive. But there sure is a lot of parts, cables, wires, more cables, and stuff that I have no idea what they are. And a lot of hardware and fasteners.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like fun to me...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

A man-sized Erector Set!! Keep the photos coming, please sir.

David


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Boy, seeing that stack of parts sure makes me appreciate that my Meteor came fully assembled. Although I spent my childhood playing with erector set kits I'm not so fond of length assembly sessions these days. At least you've got a working Nebula that can ease any desperation to get the new one assembled. Have fun, and maybe keep a few firewood scraps close by to throw when any frustration shows up. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> Boy, seeing that stack of parts sure makes me appreciate that my Meteor came fully assembled. Although I spent my childhood playing with erector set kits I'm not so fond of length assembly sessions these days. At least you've got a working Nebula that can ease any desperation to get the new one assembled. Have fun, and maybe keep a few firewood scraps close by to throw when any frustration shows up.
> 
> 4D


Nebbie will probably get me thru the holiday season. It still cuts great.

I wanted a fully assembled machine again too since I'm not very mechanically inclined and downright scared of electrical and computer stuff -- but unless Mama gave up her garage (which she IS NOT going to do) I would have had to go with another smaller machine. The whole idea is to get a bigger faster machine. This seemed to fit the bill. I carried all the boxes downstairs to the basement and should have my bigger faster machine .... if it works. Looks like this "plug and play" system only works when there's parts assembled to plug into. Then you can play. 

The frame and table will be the easy part for me, and kind of fun I would think. When it gets to the gears, wiring, cables, and especially the fine tuning and final "adjustments", then I may cry out in anguish and reach out for help. Then I have to set up a new computer with Mach 3 and learn how to use it. A lot for this old school body to handle.

But aren't you building another machine from the ground up??



difalkner said:


> A man-sized Erector Set!! Keep the photos coming, please sir.
> 
> David


Was wondering just how many pics I should do. Can do a lot following the different steps or just finished results once a part is assembled.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Was wondering just how many pics I should do. Can do a lot following the different steps or just finished results once a part is assembled.[/QUOTE]

I took a lot of pics during my assembly and posted a few. If I were to build another CRP machine, I would use the pic & posting time toward assembly!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Was wondering just how many pics I should do. Can do a lot following the different steps or just finished results once a part is assembled.


As you know, I posted a lot of photos. But I took WAY more than I posted, probably 4 times as many. One reason is that I don't like to take notes so my 'notes' and documentation is in the form of photos. I can't tell you how many times I've wondered about a particular feature or build step and have gone back to the photos to verify my thinking or rediscover how I did a particular step. Invaluable, they are!

Take a lot of photos and post what looks like an advancement or explanation into the process. It'll help you to articulate it and probably help someone else down the road as they review the build. So it looks like you're on the hook for helping others now, John! :grin:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

For those of you who never worked with aluminum extrusions before this is how they are connected. Two fasteners on each side (4 total per connection). I did find that it was easier to just prethread each one and slide them in a track as needed, as they kept falling out when placed beforehand like the instructions said.










The feet are on the corner posts. These are some pretty sturdy parts. Doesn't look like they skimped on material.










Both ends of the frame are done. Adding the support gussets are next. Nuff for tonite. Got a couple orders to get ready to send.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> When I get flustered and upset can I throw things??



Yes... include pictures also :nerd:


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I know you’ve got the detailed instructions, and CNC Router Parts has some videos, but if you haven’t seen it, Frank Howarth did one of his great videos building his CNC Router Parts machine.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Video. Thanx

He makes it look easier than it really is. The thing is, you have to keep learning how to do the different steps. Doing another one would go a lot faster, but not many of us will be doing more than one.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Added what they call gussets. I call them braces.










Starting to connect the frame pieces together.










Used all the extrusion pieces, except for the gantry. This has got to be close to what the stand should look like. I can order t-track from 8020 now that I can get the right measurements. Double track or single track??










It's a really sturdy solid frame, but could have been built out of 4 x 4's or 4 x 6's with 2 x 4 bracing for a lot less money. But it does look cool.

Wish they would have included the ball end hex wrench with everything. Can't just go to HD or ACE and get one. Also would have been nice if there were markings on the parts to make the assembly placements easier. Had to measure them all out.

Ready for the next step ----- actually starting the CNC itself. A bit of fear is creeping in.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

The way they have you assemble the base you cannot work on the end of a board clamped vertically on the end. I know you do lots of signs, but if you also do general woodworking, I would consider setting the end cross rail and legs inwards maybe 3-6” to allow working on the ends of boards (enables mortises, tenons and dovetails). I know @4DThinker has come up with workarounds on the Probotix machines to use the area between the crossrails to do this, I think it would be easier to do on a regular basis if you do not have to remove the spoilboard on the rest of the machine. You have much more real estate to work with now, consider sacrificing a few inches on one end. I have found it handy. YMMV


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good idea!! I like that.

With the 8020 fasteners - they can be loosened and moved. Would have to decide on the bed, t-track, and spoilboard size.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If all you do with clamping on the end is vertical cuts like tenons and corner joinery (box joints, etc..) then it doesn't matter how the CNC spindle approaches the clamped work. I often do joinery such as angled dados near the middle of a board. I have my adjustable clamping jig mounted inside the front rail hinged to tip up inside the frame. This lets me approach the angled face of any board with the spindle and not worrying about the gantry beam running over/bumping into the piece. 

You could leave the frame as you have it, but put no bed over just 1/2 of the front section between cross rails. Use that open area for a vertical/angled clamping jig/fixture. You would have 2' wide by 1' deep to work within and that is almost exactly the room I have at the front of my 2' wide meteor. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Started building the gantry. Each gantry end is assembled piece by piece and slide on the y axis linear rails. This is only part I have found that i think needs improvement. The bearing blocks that ride on the linear rails have ball bearings that will come out (or out already in the box) very easily. There's a plastic retainer in them that you knock out when mounting them but it is very loose so care must be taken. I had a few ball bearings in the boxes. CNCRP said not to use them, and they would send me 4 new ones to be safe. So I used the gantry bearing blocks so I could get a little more done. I'll use the replacements on the gantry rails. Also, the grease fittings do not tighten up and have to be treated with care. They can do a better job with these, I believe.










With the end posts built and installed the gantry is set in place. I did this with no help, and it was not difficult.










Got the gantry rails ready to install. These are held by 25 fasteners each. They should hold!!










Rails are in and am now stalled til the new bearing blocks get here. I emailed them this morning and they shipped this afternoon - no hassles whatsoever.










Other side of the gantry with the gantry fasteners. The end plates also have 4 bolts going in underneath, the regular end plate bolts, plus the plate.










Will leave it alone for the week end and get some things cut with the other machine and sneak out to go hunting. Youth hunt is also this week end and we have a couple kids coming out.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Your making great progress! Have you had to throw anything yet? LOL


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Coming together very nicely, John! Yeah, you need to watch out for the linear bearings. They don't work so well without the balls.
Keep the pictures coming.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> Your making great progress! Have you had to throw anything yet? LOL


Not so far, but I haven't got to the steppers, wiring, or computer stuff yet. I know it's coming!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking really good John, she’s a beast ! That gantry sure looks overdesigned ,just the way I like it !


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Added what they call gussets. I call them braces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to build the lower frame myself John. Thought I could make better use of the underside for storage etc .
Not that I’m ever going to have one at this point now ,but if I did


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

New bearing blocks got here today. Ball bearings are all in tact but ............. the grease fittings still don't fit right. So I tapped the hole a little larger and used imperial grease fittings from my buddy's garage instead of the metric Chinese ones. The stem is a bit longer on these and they snugged right up. Don't know how long they will last. This is the only complaint I have so far. Open bearings in the block and the plastic grease fittings on the metal blocks.

Flying out to NC to see new grand daughter in the morning so will get back on it Monday.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Have a great trip John.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Very nice HJ, excited for you. 4 weeks or more before mine gets here will be a hard wait. Did you get the spindle packages also? 
I didn't order the stand or spindle but maybe wished I did. I did get the NEMA 34 electronics however. Between the Pro4824 unit itself, NEMA34 elec., auto Z & corner touch plate, Dewalt router mount, set of router bits, VCarve Pro, I was already way over the budget I was planning on. Excited and scared at the same time here.
Looking forward to seeing your final.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> New bearing blocks got here today. Ball bearings are all in tact but ............. the grease fittings still don't fit right. So I tapped the hole a little larger and used imperial grease fittings from my buddy's garage instead of the metric Chinese ones. The stem is a bit longer on these and they snugged right up. Don't know how long they will last. This is the only complaint I have so far. Open bearings in the block and the plastic grease fittings on the metal blocks.
> 
> Flying out to NC to see new grand daughter in the morning so will get back on it Monday.


I have 1 block that the grease fitting seemed loose in from the start. It pulled out the last time I greased. I was going to replace the block however I'm going to try what you did.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> Very nice HJ, excited for you. 4 weeks or more before mine gets here will be a hard wait. Did you get the spindle packages also?
> I didn't order the stand or spindle but maybe wished I did. I did get the NEMA 34 electronics however. Between the Pro4824 unit itself, NEMA34 elec., auto Z & corner touch plate, Dewalt router mount, set of router bits, VCarve Pro, I was already way over the budget I was planning on. Excited and scared at the same time here.
> Looking forward to seeing your final.


I got the spindle pkg too. I still have to decide on a bed, get a dedicated computer, and probably a table mount and arm stand for it. I'm over budget a little too, but plan on pushing it pretty hard if what is in the works pans out. Plus running the other one too. Still not sure if I did the right thing by getting the 4 x 4 instead of the 4 x 8. Gonna get interesting next week. Will keep you posted.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I just got an email from UPS. CNCRP shipped my machine yesterday, 7 boxes @ 34lbs each. Not even a week from when I ordered it. Holy crap Batman, guess I'd better get busy and make a stand.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> When I get flustered and upset can I throw things??


Yes you can just make you throw them my way and as hard as you can!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Back home and trying to get back to normal. Somehow, this family thing with kids today seems a lot more complicated than when we were raising them in the 80's.

Got the 4 new bearing blocks. Tapped out their metric hole and put in 1/4" American grease fittings. The threads are longer and they snugged up good. You can't over tighten them. I just used the tap with my fingers to get the new diameter started.










Figured I might as well replace the ones already on the machine too. Just popped the end plates off, slid the gantry to the edge, took the metrics out, tapped new holes, and put the 1/4" ones in.

Now I can get back to work later today and see if I can accomplish any more.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Hopefully the tapping did not get any chips into the bearings - that's what I would be afraid of if I did it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Is cncrouterparts sending out bearing blocks that are not tapped out properly John? 
You’d think they’d have this figured out by now


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Hopefully the tapping did not get any chips into the bearings - that's what I would be afraid of if I did it.


It's plastic where the hole is tapped. The bearings are metal.



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Is cncrouterparts sending out bearing blocks that are not tapped out properly John?
> You’d think they’d have this figured out by now


According to Scottart, they changed the blocks and the linear rails. I think it's just the bearing blocks not having a deep enough threaded hole for the stems of the grease fittings. You can see the difference in the grease fittings I replaced the originals with. They could send the blocks with the fittings already factory installed and tightened up. After all, the whole machine depends on these for x and y movement.

I personally think the entire block could be designed better, but there could be a reason they did it like this. I hope it wasn't just because of cost. I'm just working with what I got and trying to make things workable the best I know how.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

2muchsanding said:


> I just got an email from UPS. CNCRP shipped my machine yesterday, 7 boxes @ 34lbs each. Not even a week from when I ordered it. Holy crap Batman, guess I'd better get busy and make a stand.


We need some pics of your project. :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John I’m guessing , but I suspect is it because of cost . In order to keep the machine costing the same as it was with the V bearings , they found a supplier who could provide linear rails at a decent price .
It’s a small price to pay to make the jump up to linear rails though ,and I’d be ok with it .

I’m kinda kicking myself ,as our dollar just rose from 73 cents to 78 cents today , and I recently spent money on some other crap that I could have lived without . 
I should ordered the machine today ,and worried about the spindle and electronics another day .
Would have been nice to have the mechanical parts all there and ready


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The day isn't over, Rick. Go for it! 

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the new bearing blocks on the linear rails.










Put the mounting plate and support on and tightened the linear rails up. Must be ok -- it slides back and forth. 










This thing called rack and pinion is next.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> This thing called rack and pinion is next.



Are you serious? coming from the coffee maker? :wink:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Are you serious? coming from the coffee maker? :wink:


Just something to put the size in perspective. Didn't want to put a beer can up there cause ya'll wouldn't let me live down the cheap beer I drink.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John with the knowledge you gained assembling this one , I’m sure you could put the next one together twice as fast . 
That’s why I’m buying you a plane ticket to B.C.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> John with the knowledge you gained assembling this one , I’m sure you could put the next one together twice as fast .
> That’s why I’m buying you a plane ticket to B.C.


No doubt another one would go together faster. Something tells me this one will be it - unless I expand the bed to a 4 x 8 down the road.

But........ haven't got to the r & p yet, or the electronics, and final adjustments. Lots of little parts and stuff in the rack. The extrusions were kind of fun, though.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> ... Lots of little parts and stuff in the rack.


That, in a nutshell, is a great reason to buy one assembled. I had to take apart the z-axis of a Probotix Meteor awhile back to replace some bearings. I had to take a photo of each step just to remember how to put it all back together again. A few of the dozens of screws found their way into t-track slots and the floor which of course meant double the time spent just to find them. :frown:


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

4DThinker said:


> That, in a nutshell, is a great reason to buy one assembled. I had to take apart the z-axis of a Probotix Meteor awhile back to replace some bearings. I had to take a photo of each step just to remember how to put it all back together again. A few of the dozens of screws found their way into t-track slots and the floor which of course meant double the time spent just to find them. :frown:


No Pain / No Gain!! It will be worth it, trust me.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

beltramidave said:


> No Pain / No Gain!! It will be worth it, trust me.





4DThinker said:


> That, in a nutshell, is a great reason to buy one assembled. I had to take apart the z-axis of a Probotix Meteor awhile back to replace some bearings. I had to take a photo of each step just to remember how to put it all back together again. A few of the dozens of screws found their way into t-track slots and the floor which of course meant double the time spent just to find them. :frown:


When you assembly the machine yourself, you know what to expect if you need to dismantle portions of it. :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MoHawk said:


> When you assembly the machine yourself, you know what to expect if you need to dismantle portions of it. :wink:


That’s my theory too.I figure if you have to assemble it yourself, surely it should help with future trouble shooting.
I want to build the electronics simular to what David did ,as I think that may come in beneficial at some point also .
Plus save some money while I’m at it . At least I hope it goes that way


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s my theory too.I figure if you have to assemble it yourself, surely it should help with future trouble shooting.
> I want to build the electronics simular to what David did ,as I think that may come in beneficial at some point also .
> Plus save some money while I’m at it . At least I hope it goes that way


There's another advantage to doing the electronics yourself, Rick. You can get exactly the components you want, configured like you want, and set up exactly like you want. And yes, I definitely saved some money by doing it myself.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Guess I can't put it off. Time to start the steppers and rack and pinion.










First r & p put together. You can really tell the difference between the Nema 23's and 34's.












Seems to have mounted ok










The gears mesh. They are Gates belts so replacements should be pretty easy to come by. The numbers are stamped on them.











x and y axis done.










Enough for tonite.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking very good, John. Gonna look a bit different with chips, dust, and grease but it looks like you'll be cranking out pieces soon.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Looking very good, John. Gonna look a bit different with chips, dust, and grease but it looks like you'll be cranking out pieces soon.
> 
> David



Hope it all works when all (or most) the pieces are used. Will probably order the computer next week along with some T-slot from 8020 and a computer arm of some sort. Getting scary now.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

"_Look at'm Gooo_"
-Phil Rizzuto​


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the gantry carriage and the z axis stepper motor fit right in.










Managed to add the y axis cable track. Hope it's on right. The tracks open up so you don't have to thread the cables - just lay it on and snap the clamps shut.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Your making great progress. When the weekends over you will be cutting!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Won't be that quick. Hoping by the end of the month.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Won't be that quick. Hoping by the end of the month.


Your at the point you'll be amazed at how quick it all comes together if you have time to work on it.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

I smell a vacuum table in the future.... nah, I just smell.

That Red & Silver has a nice look, too bad the saw dust & chips are
gonna hamper it. Looks to be coming along well. Popcorn ready for next week.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the other cable track on.










Got the spindle attached.










Now.........I need help. The instructions say to install the cables, sensors, control boxes, and hook them up. Doesn't say where they go, how they go, how they hook up, and any such thing. What am I missing? Is it that simple that it's hard?? Help!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

They have some online videos I believe .


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Starting on page 239 of this PDF it shows the location of the limit/homing switches, cable runs and control box and VFD box locations.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

John,
I see Mike and another member on CRP forum posted links to the Assembly Instructions. The bottom of the control box is marked and there is a drawing of the sensor locations labeled with the XYZ with + and -. The easiest method is to install one cable at a time starting on the bottom of the control box. You could also put colored tape or painters tape labeled with X+ or X- etc on each cable. Let me know if you have questions.
Bob


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

HJ,
Here are some pics & info that might help. There are 5 switches, all identical, pics below. Also a drawing showing locations and designation of each switch and drawing of bottom of control box ports where cables from switches plugin. All you need to do is run a cable from each port on the bottom of the control box to the correct switch location. The cables may be different lengths so make sure you have a cable that's the correct length. You'll notice the X & Y switches have a + & - switch. Here is the location for those files. 

http://www.cncrouterparts.com/instr...-44_37.html?osCsid=onp1uh5brt3m7o9228ua6b2j44 

Just click on the item your working on and scroll down.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang John, Grandma was slow, but she was old! :grin:>:grin:

I'm ready to see that thing in action. Christmas is just around the corner.:surprise:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Dang John, Grandma was slow, but she was old! :grin:>:grin:
> 
> I'm ready to see that thing in action. Christmas is just around the corner.:surprise:



Like fine spirits -- quality takes time. And I'm a grandpa and old.

Nobody wants to see it covered in dust more than I do!!

Darn cables and electronic stuff.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Mike - ship John some CNC dust so he can cover his machine. :wink:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Mike - ship John some CNC dust so he can cover his machine. :wink:
> 
> David


Still getting dust from the other machine. Got 3 custom orders today.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

After conversations and emails with MoHawk (he's been a great help+) I finally decided to get started. Coded all the cables with colored tape, watched the CNCRP video about 6 times, used MoHawk's directions and did it. The real problem was knowing how the cables ran over, under, and thru the machine - and still connected to the control box with enough length. Wasn't too bad once I got the hang of it.










Now I gotta hang the boxes, get the cables laid out in the track evenly, make sure they're out of the way, and just, in general, clean things up.










Also, hung a couple of Led lights that Costco has on sale occasionally. Let's me see my screwups better.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Taking a slight break in the action.

New grandson arrived Friday morning and having trouble getting the Mach 3 to cooperate. Something screwy in the licensing.

Will be back at it this week I hope.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Congratulations on the "new" grandson. Can never have too many grandkids.

Don't know if I would be much help with your Mach issues, but let me know.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Taking a slight break in the action.
> 
> New grandson arrived Friday morning and having trouble getting the Mach 3 to cooperate. Something screwy in the licensing.
> 
> Will be back at it this week I hope.


Did you move the Lic file into the Mach3 folder before you opened the program?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Congratulations on the "new" grandson. Can never have too many grandkids.


Think this might be the "last" one. But it's the closest and only one that's local. Grandma's ecstatic.




MoHawk said:


> Did you move the Lic file into the Mach3 folder before you opened the program?


My computer guy is trying to figure it out before he gives me the machine. Says he'd rather have it right from the start -- so I don't bother him later. Those computer nerds can be so rude!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John you might send him these to links, he will need them to make his life easier.

CNC Software Setup Guide | CNCRouterParts

Here he needs to know you will have the smooth stepper and he needs your license information.


Mach 3 XML Files | CNCRouterParts

On the last link he will need to know the answers to the 4 choices -- they are 1. b, 2. a, 3. a, 4. a


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Taking a slight break in the action.
> 
> New grandson arrived Friday morning and having trouble getting the Mach 3 to cooperate. Something screwy in the licensing.
> 
> Will be back at it this week I hope.


Congratulations Grandpa.


----------



## Lovinglife (Oct 19, 2018)

Looking great so far. I've been following this post as I'm looking to get the same machine. I'm really looking forward to seeing the final product and first cut.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Lovinglife said:


> Looking great so far. I've been following this post as I'm looking to get the same machine. I'm really looking forward to seeing the final product and first cut.


Geeez , other than Theo , is anyone not going to own a cnc router table soon? :grin:


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Been following your post John, it's been fun watching/reading the progression. My pro4824 is close to being done, hope to make a chip or two this weekend.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the wires and cables hooked up and boxes run. 220 line is run. T-slots for the bed should be here by midweek. Got to figure out how to get config system to work.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Don't need the tslots to make this thing run. What's the problem with the config?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Don't need the tslots to make this thing run. What's the problem with the config?


Just gotta do the initial load.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

She runs... did a surface tram test, seemed really good not going to adjust it at this time. Put in a v bit and ran a quick little vcarve program, 4 number address sign on scrap MDF. Really cool, now to clean up the shop a bit. Empty boxes and plastic bags everywhere.
John, if you need any help, I'm a pro now don't you know. LOL
Actually, I'll get you in trouble don't chu know.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

John,
I should have time next week if you need some help. We can learn together. Can't be that hard.. You know my number.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I sure do.

I keep wondering when you're going to block me. lol


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

2muchsanding said:


> She runs... did a surface tram test, seemed really good not going to adjust it at this time. Put in a v bit and ran a quick little vcarve program, 4 number address sign on scrap MDF.


Pictures or it didn’t happen...


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Pictures or it didn’t happen...LOL ok, ok you got me. I didn't take a picture of my first little 4 digit sign. To start, I broke a 1/4" end mill because I didn't do my offsets right after I zeroed the machine and loading the project. A fairly cheap learning curve. Hope that was it, however I feel there will be more. I ran the program in mach3 with the motors disabled on the control box and it seemed fine.
Here is my second sign. 
Always looking for suggestions and help, feel free. But DON'T bash the looks of my lil' shop, I don't sleep over that. LOL someone knows who I'm meaning...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Already broke a bit! Way to go!

Got that out of the way now you can start having fun. Sign on the CNC in the picture looks good. 

Tell us that you intended to cut the profile pass at the top of the board like that so you could save that long wide scrap piece at the bottom.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

He wins!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

2muchsanding said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen...LOL ok, ok you got me. I didn't take a picture of my first little 4 digit sign. To start, I broke a 1/4" end mill because I didn't do my offsets right after I zeroed the machine and loading the project. A fairly cheap learning curve. Hope that was it, however I feel there will be more. I ran the program in mach3 with the motors disabled on the control box and it seemed fine.
> Here is my second sign.
> Always looking for suggestions and help, feel free. But DON'T bash the looks of my lil' shop, I don't sleep over that. LOL someone knows who I'm meaning...


I’m wondering if substituting wood for styrofoam may be the best thing to try on the first few attempts? 
This way the bit would survive, well unless I goes into the spoil board and drags really hard I guess


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Already broke a bit! Way to go!
> 
> Got that out of the way now you can start having fun. Sign on the CNC in the picture looks good.
> 
> Tell us that you intended to cut the profile pass at the top of the board like that so you could save that long wide scrap piece at the bottom.


 I could tell you that, but it would be a lie. I have to go back to old school, measure twice cut once. When I laid out the project, I really thought I had another 1/2" width on that board.
Luckily, I can't break a bit in open air on that mistake. lol
:grin:


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> He wins!!


Not sure if crashing a machine is a win. :frown:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Think I got it all hooked up and connected right.










Got a kitchen cart from Amazon. Hooked the new computer up. It lit up!!










Mach 3 came up and after a looong session with Dave H this afternoon,










Crossed our fingers and hit go!! Test cut worked!!! Now gotta fine tune things, get the t-slots and spoil board on and skimmed ..... and try to remember everything we did. Linux is a lot simpler.











May try and cut something this week end.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Not sure that Linuxcnc is simpler, just that is what you are used to. This won't be too bad and it's kind of fun for me to learn along with you...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks awesome John . Now the real fun begins


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Looks awesome John . Now the real fun begins


Still got some things to do to it and a learning curve before anything is going to be considered fun.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good. Fire it up and git-er-done!:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

GO John GO. 

Call me if you get stuck.. I can walk you through Mac or other screens as 

How does it feel Speed wise? Have your run it all the way up ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> GO John GO.
> 
> Call me if you get stuck.. I can walk you through Mac or other screens as
> 
> How does it feel Speed wise? Have your run it all the way up ?



Keep your phone turned on.

Only ran it around 100 ipm on the test run cut. Cut some air on a faster setting. Jogging it around is amazing - just watching it go.

Got some leveling and fine tuning to do yet. But I make it by Nov 1, which was my original goal.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

That is a fine looking machine. How is the stand? Really stiff? My 2x4 wood stand is pretty solid, it does shimmy a little. I flattened and squared all the boards on the jointer/planner and put it together with kreg pocket screws. Thinking I may should have used wood glue as well. The leveling feet I got off amazon are kinda whimpy too. 
I think when I add on to my cnc down the road I'll go ahead and order the stand with it.

Looking forward to seeing some stuff there John.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> Keep your phone turned on.
> 
> Only ran it around 100 ipm on the test run cut. Cut some air on a faster setting. Jogging it around is amazing - just watching it go.
> 
> Got some leveling and fine tuning to do yet. But I make it by Nov 1, which was my original goal.


May I ask what tuning are you going for outside of leveling.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

2muchsanding said:


> May I ask what tuning are you going for outside of leveling.


John and Cary,
If you haven't already, in Mach3 be sure to run the Axis Calibration "Set Steps per unit" under Settings [Alt 6].

The linked video shows how to run the test. If you want a complete explanation of the reasoning behind Steps per Unit, watch the entire video. If you just want to see how to calibrate your axis (X, Y & Z) fast forward to 16 minutes & 54 seconds in the video.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> That is a fine looking machine. How is the stand? Really stiff? My 2x4 wood stand is pretty solid, it does shimmy a little. I flattened and squared all the boards on the jointer/planner and put it together with kreg pocket screws. Thinking I may should have used wood glue as well. The leveling feet I got off amazon are kinda whimpy too.
> I think when I add on to my cnc down the road I'll go ahead and order the stand with it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some stuff there John.


The stand is a beast. Solid as all get out. But expensive. If you made the corner posts 4 x 4's or 6's and used 2 x 6's for bracing I would think that would be more than adequate. The leveling feet that came with it are super heavy duty.



2muchsanding said:


> May I ask what tuning are you going for outside of leveling.


After leveling, they say you're supposed too square it and check the tram on the spindle for L/R and back and forth tilts. Think I'll just level it first (that will probably be a big job with my basement floor), and try it out and see what the end results are.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It’s quiet in here , too quiet


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

John great job waiting for the first run and pictures.


----------



## FKwoodcnc (Oct 30, 2018)

In the days to come, you will find that your tools will gradually become single. After all, the emergence of a multi-functional cnc saves a lot of manual processes, or the remaining wood is also the use of good works.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

John I have been looking for your first run ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Still trying to decide how to do the bed. I got some T slot from 8020 but it's the wrong size. I got 1/2 inch instead of 3/4. Having a bear of a time trying to get it fastened to the cross members. Got the stand all leveled. That was a job in itself. basement floors aren't level.

Set up two displays for the holidays with stock I had -- 100+ items for one and 80+ for the Senior Center -- sold 7 the first day there and 8 this week at the other. Got 3 Etsy custom orders today + cut about 5 cords of firewood from trees we had trimmed that I split with the neighbor.

Plus .......... it's DEER SEASON. Priorities you know!!!!! Cut 2 up tonite. And the new grandson arrived too.

Still using the old machine cause I know it, have the files made, and am intimidated with the new one.

Just not nuff hours in a day to get done what I need to. Still trying to figure how I had time to work. This retirement thing can wear you out.

But the first run is coming. I need the extra and faster cutting ability.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Just not nuff hours in a day to get done what I need to. Still trying to figure how I had time to work. This retirement thing can wear you out.


I'd have to jump out of bed in the morning and take off running all day to keep up with you!!! 
I'm sitting in the shop with my feet up drinking coffee and I can't imagine getting half that much done. I do need to pick it up a little but nothing like that! When you get a break you can come help me do something with all these leaves!!! 🙂


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> I'd have to jump out of bed in the morning and take off running all day to keep up with you!!!
> I'm sitting in the shop with my feet up drinking coffee and I can't imagine getting half that much done. I do need to pick it up a little but nothing like that! When you get a break you can come help me do something with all these leaves!!! 🙂


There's some "lazy" days in there too, lol

When I get my leaves done, I'll be right over!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> There's some "lazy" days in there too, lol
> 
> When I get my leaves done, I'll be right over!!


Leaves??? What about snow shoveled... Have had to shovel the last two days and they are say another 1-4 for tonight/tomorrow. Way to early for this crap. And did I mention cold...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Leaves??? What about snow shoveled... Have had to shovel the last two days and they are say another 1-4 for tonight/tomorrow. Way to early for this crap. And did I mention cold...



Just once I'd like to see it snow for days like it does rain.
In NY that is.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I understand you were moving right along with your build!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have 3 strikes against me for going cnc but enjoy watching what you can do. I can't afford,no room and no real need .


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the T-Track on ... finally. Not a fun job. Had to drill and countersink each hole and grind down each flathead screw head so the clamp bolts will pass thru the channel. Also had to cut each screw down to size. I got 1/2 inch instead of 3/4 inch and nothing fit or worked out of the box. Still may change it down the road, but will give this setup a good workout before deciding on that.

Now I have to get the MDF pieces fastened in between the T-Track. Should be able to use standard 3/4 inch, skim it, and have a level bed. Got to find some nylon screws or bolts for that cause I know what will happen if I use metal ones.

Computer and controllers are all hooked up and working. I can jog the spindle and gantry and have made a test cut -- thanx to Beltramidave.

Onward and upward ever so slowly.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John ,the T-track isn’t part of the kit is it? I’m guessing you ordered that from another vendor in order to attach the spoil Board differently?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the t-Track from 8020.

All CNCRP gives you is a bag of bolts and roll nuts to hold a bed of your choice down. You're on your own for that. But they are metal bolts, which even the best bits DO NOT LIKE. Got some nylon panhead bolts coming (not easy to find - or cheap). I'll countersink them down to at least the T-track level. Should then be able to skim the bed a few times. I use odds and ends of plywood and have some 1/8 inch luan that I use as sacrificial spoilboards on top of the bed. Works pretty good with clamps in the T-track.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well it’s always been a mystery how the spoil board gets connected exactly. Will be watching with great interest.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well it’s always been a mystery how the spoil board gets connected exactly. Will be watching with great interest.


I too am interested in seeing how the t's work out with the spoil board.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stay tooned -- hopefully we'll all find out.


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> Got the T-Track on ... finally. Not a fun job. Had to drill and countersink each hole and grind down each flathead screw head so the clamp bolts will pass thru the channel. Also had to cut each screw down to size. I got 1/2 inch instead of 3/4 inch and nothing fit or worked out of the box. Still may change it down the road, but will give this setup a good workout before deciding on that.
> 
> Now I have to get the MDF pieces fastened in between the T-Track. Should be able to use standard 3/4 inch, skim it, and have a level bed. Got to find some nylon screws or bolts for that cause I know what will happen if I use metal ones.
> 
> ...




I am too new to this forum to be able to post links. So, I guess I'll have to do it the hard way. There's a fellow in New Zealand, Peter Passuello, who has some great YouTube videos. His YouTube channel is CNCnutz. He has an alternate way of mounting t-track in your spoilboard. I did a variation and can attest that it works great.

Peter also has a technique for setting Z=0 that will keep you from ever cutting into your spoilboard. Whenever I'm making through cuts, I use his technique. I've never so much as raised a bit of fuzz on my spoilboard since I started using it. Makes setup go a lot quicker. 

Look for episode 103 for the spoilboard setup, and episode 51 (called don't spoil your spoilboard) for the other trick. 

If you're interested in general woodworking videos, check out Peter Parfitt's New Brit Workshop. Some great stuff there, although there is a heavy bias toward Festool products and some tools he has designed and are now available through TSO Products here in the states. He is pretty well know for his Parf Dogs, which are available though Lee Valley in Canada.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got 3 more orders totaling another 16 pieces on top of what I got already so the bed will have to wait. 14 of them are 24" Polish Eagles (what else) with names. 10 for one family. So........ I'm going to try and do them clamped to the T-track. They don't have to be perfectly level since the name will be carved on the finish cut. I've got a couple of short vids but they're in MOV and I don't know how to post them on here. Doing the rough cut on the first of 10 - 24" pieces.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OK -- Let's try this.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks like she’s running great 

Maybe put a disclaimer on there and warn people to turn there volume down first lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

These are all short. Just an idea of what went on doing the first test cut not having a clue what I was doing. Beltramidave got a phone call before starting this -- we got it to make noise and move when I hit go. I put the dust boot on after the rough cut. Had both machines going at the same time. This Eagle took 2 hours to finish cut on the CNCRP machine while the other machine took 9 hours to cut the same file. This thing is a beast. Scary in fact. Kind of like a new girlfriend (wife type), until you get used to each other. I can see the possibilities if my iddy biddy brain can cope with it all.





















Looks like I gotta start getting serious about this stuff!!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Lookin nice John. Question, do you get a lot of business from Etsy?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> OK -- Let's try this.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Bo8q5Jk-6mk


Looks like you can increase the cut depth and speed and gain more time.

Dave


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> These are all short. Just an idea of what went on doing the first test cut not having a clue what I was doing. Beltramidave got a phone call before starting this -- we got it to make noise and move when I hit go. I put the dust boot on after the rough cut. Had both machines going at the same time. This Eagle took 2 hours to finish cut on the CNCRP machine while the other machine took 9 hours to cut the same file. This thing is a beast. Scary in fact. Kind of like a new girlfriend (wife type), until you get used to each other. I can see the possibilities if my iddy biddy brain can cope with it all.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Zcm8dBREtws
> 
> ...


John,
Is that Oramask that you are using? What number? Looks like it carves very nice without tearing.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> Lookin nice John. Question, do you get a lot of business from Etsy?


Not really,

I think I've done 50+ sales in the almost 3 years I've been on it. But I don't devote a lot of time promoting my shop there, either. They're in a bit of a turmoil now with the new CEO (and they went public) trying to increase share price and make $$ for the shareholders. So he revamped the whole thing and is moving more to an Ebay setup (guess where he came from) favoring mass produced stuff (China) and volume with free shipping leaving the little handmade guy behind. Lots of copycats, photo theft, and knockoffs there.

That being said, it only costs .20 every few months to list an item. If you don't buy into all the promotion stuff (all costs $$) it gives you some exposure. Of course holiday time always gets you a few more sales. Dfalkiner has a shop there too. He's made more sales in a shorter time period than I have, but I don't think either one of us is going to winter in the Bahamas on the profits.

I do 3 or 4 festivals a year and, and as you may have guessed, sell more Polish Eagles than anything hands down. I am basically the Polish Eagle King of Southeastern Michigan / Toledo, Ohio area. Didn't start out that way, but it just happened after my Polish neighbor wanted an Eagle cut. He said to make some up - they would sell. They did - to my surprise.

I also have a display at a local destination craft and activity village here. 22 feet of wall space. Have sold a bunch of 10, 15, and 20 dollar items. Pays the rent and uses the scraps. There's more $$, percentage wise, in cheap text signs than nice carvings and fancy pieces. Hopefully the new machine will level the playing field a little.

A little here and a little there, watch how you buy materials, and finding a niche can keep you busy and put a few dollars in the coffer. Plus, it's kind of fun making new things. And ..... it keeps you busy and the mind working. But remember - I don't want a full time job either. I'm supposed to be retired.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Dang HJ, I couldn't have said that any better and agree with every word. I've been on Etsy 2 years and have 70 sales. It's worth doing but try to find something unique to sell or you'll have millions of competitors. Good luck!!!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Very well said. Thank you for the feedback John and Joe. Great forum, Great people...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Glad to hear your happy with your new machine John . It gives me more confidence going forward ,as after all my researching , that was the only company I was really interested in .

That polish eagle thing has me gob smacked lol. Last thing I would have thought of as a good seller .


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

Polish people revere that eagle like we do the bald eagle in the USA. Only it's been around over a thousand years. I was as surprised as anyone, but I'll make em if people want em.

I still have some problems getting Mach 3 to respond after a break or screen changes. I already broke a new bit (now the machine is officially christened) when it didn't turn back on and did a job on a 24" round pine blank. Having trouble getting it to jog to touch off sometimes too. I'm sure it's something I'm doing, or not doing.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> Polish people revere that eagle like we do the bald eagle in the USA. Only it's been around over a thousand years. I was as surprised as anyone, but I'll make em if people want em.
> 
> I still have some problems getting Mach 3 to respond after a break or screen changes. I already broke a new bit (now the machine is officially christened) when it didn't turn back on and did a job on a 24" round pine blank. Having trouble getting it to jog to touch off sometimes too. I'm sure it's something I'm doing, or not doing.


I’m on a cnc forum , and Gerald (the resident expert ) doesn’t recommend Mach . He’s telling me to go directly to UCCNC , so I plan on learning that right off the hop . 
Watched videos on UCCNC versus Mach 3 ,and it actually did better cuts in some circumstances.
That’s if this even ever happens, who knows


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Going off subject a bit , but we had some polish refugees settle in the crowsnest pass back in the early 80’s .
No one liked Chris , and never gave him so much as a chance to fit in . This town was as clicky as it gets , especially to outsiders .
I befriended him , and we had a lot of good times together . He went on to marry a really nice local girl and lived happily ever after .
Really nice people imo


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> Polish people revere that eagle like we do the bald eagle in the USA. Only it's been around over a thousand years. I was as surprised as anyone, but I'll make em if people want em.
> 
> I still have some problems getting Mach 3 to respond after a break or screen changes. I already broke a new bit (now the machine is officially christened) when it didn't turn back on and did a job on a 24" round pine blank. Having trouble getting it to jog to touch off sometimes too. I'm sure it's something I'm doing, or not doing.


JOhn

Post your Etsy link so we can buy stuff....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Learning a little more about the new machine. I'm trying ..... and I think I'm liking it more and more!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good John, I thought for sure you were going to like this machine .
I’m liking the dust boot too


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That looks good John! Maybe Santa will leave one under my tree this year! Well I can wish, can't I?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

And that's only 150 ipm. Beltramidave says it should do twice that or more. Don't know if I'm ready for that yet. I'm still "adjusting" as it is.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> And that's only 150 ipm. Beltramidave says it should do twice that or more. Don't know if I'm ready for that yet. I'm still "adjusting" as it is.


That was on the surfacing part, John. Looks like maybe you should set your stepover less to avoid the offset lines. Could be the tramming too causing them. With all that speed, it wouldn't take much longer and it would be less sanding. 

I REALLY like the way that Oramask works for you!!


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

beltramidave said:


> Looks like maybe you should set your stepover less to avoid the offset lines. Could be the tramming too causing them.


+1 on tramming. The milling lines suggest the spindle needs tramming.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What milling lines??? The letters hadn't been pocketed out yet.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> What milling lines??? The letters hadn't been pocketed out yet.


Under the Oramask by SP4


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OK - got it. That was the leveling cut that I did with the Chinese 1/2" end mill to get a level surface to work with.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Learning a little more about the new machine. I'm trying ..... and I think I'm liking it more and more!!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/K_FMUkf03Yw


Went a little light on the sanding, but it was a prototype --- going to the wife's aunt's almost husband. Just wanted to see if my design was feasible and I hate to make samples just to to have lying around or to just burn.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good and once you get the spindle trammed it will not need near as much sanding.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow nice outcome John !


----------

